# Frage zur 2-Draht bzw. 4-Draht-Strommessung



## reini90 (11 Juni 2009)

Hi Leute bin noch neu hier und hoffe i könnt mir weiterhelfen   Also ich hatte heuer eine Diplomarbeit und sitze nun vor der Doku und wir hatten einen Lichtlaufzeitsensor der den Abstand eines Wagens misst. Ausgegeben wird ein Analogsignal (4-20mA). Unsere Analogbaugruppe heißt SM331; AI 8x12 Bit. Meine Frage ist jetzt folgende, der Laser hat 2 Datenleitungen bzw. 2 Versorgungsleitungen (Wird somit von der Baugruppe versorgt) und wir waren deshalb der Meinung das wir eine 2-Draht-Strommessung benötigen. jedoch bekamen wir kein Signal bzw. war dieses total verfälscht. Als wir auf 4-Draht-Messung umstellten ging alles einwandtfrei. Kann mir vl jemand sagen warum dass so ist. Und kann mir auch jemand genauere Infos zu 2-Draht bzw. 4 Drahtstrommessung geben? Wäre echt dringend und sehr hilfreich.  lg reini


----------



## Gerhard K (11 Juni 2009)

hast du schon die suchfunktion hier im forum benutzt?? da gibt es einiges zu diesem thema.


----------



## Paule (11 Juni 2009)

Hallo Reini,

es kommt darauf an, ob Du einen aktiven oder einen passiven Sensor hast.
Der Passive holt sich seine Versorgung aus den 4mA also 2-Draht 
Der Aktive (wie in Deinem Fall) braucht eine eigene Versorgungsspannung, entspricht somit 4-Draht

Wichtig ist auch noch die Analogkarte und zwar die weitere Bezeichnung:
SM 331 - 1KF01 oder 7KF01
Die 1KF01 kann keine passiven Teilnehmer versorgen.


----------



## jabba (11 Juni 2009)

Nur mal eine kurze Erklärung:
Bei einer Zweidraht-Verdrahtung wird der Sensor durch den Analogkanal mit Energie gespeisst. Das heisst, dies geht auch nur bei 4-20mA Schnittstellen. Die Energie darf dabei nicht mehr als die 4mA verwenden.
Kurz die Speisung des Sensors kommt durch die Baugruppe.

Bei allen anderen Formen wird eine externe Energie zugeführt. Das wären dann die Drei- und vierdraht-Messumformer. In eurem Falle ein vierdraht, zwei für Energie zwei für den Messkanal.
Kurz die Speisung des Sensors kommt nicht aus der Baugruppe.


----------



## reini90 (11 Juni 2009)

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe genau das wollte ich wissen
:s12:


----------

